# kde 3.2.2

## no4b

http://www.iii-lo.tarnow.pl/~abaddon/error.jpg

Mam taki problem przy starcie kde. Desktop sie nie laduje. Napisalem o tym tez w angielskojezycznym forum w temacie o kde 3.2.2, ale licze, ze moze ktos tu tez znajdzie odpowiedz.

----------

## muchar

Spróbuj na początek przenieś pliki konfiguracyjne .kde* w jakieś inne miejsce i odpal "od nowa" KDE. Może coś zostało z poprzedniej konfiguracji?

No i zgłoś to na bugs.gentoo.org... [;

----------

## OBenY

No wlasnie, o co chodzi ?

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Spróbuj na początek przenieś pliki konfiguracyjne .kde* w jakieś inne miejsce i odpal "od nowa" KDE. Może coś zostało z poprzedniej konfiguracji?

 

To byla pierwsza czynnosc jaka zrobilem. Niestety nie pomoglo (screen jest zrobiony bezposrednio po uruchomieniu bez konfiguracji <ze stara konfiguracja jest ten sam blad). Nie ma pulpitu, ikon.

 *Quote:*   

> No wlasnie, o co chodzi ?

 

?

 *Quote:*   

> No i zgłoś to na bugs.gentoo.org... [;

 

Jezeli blad jest tylko u mnie, to raczej nic nie da ;/.

Chyba przez noc przekompiluje kdelibs i kdebase...

fuck ;/

----------

## muchar

Zwróć też baczną uwagę na flagi jakie stosujesz do kompilacji.

----------

## no4b

Do tych flag, z jakimi kompilowalem kde 3.2.1 dodalem:

-funroll-loops -fmove-all-movables -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS

Jednak zadna z nich nie pojawila sie przy kompilacji kde, wiec pewnie zostaly wyfiltrowane.

Dodalem tez:

LDFLAGS="-s -z combreloc"

Wytne to i na noc puszcze kompilacje.

Chyba, ze ktos ma jeszcze jakis inny pomysl/rade.

----------

## zytek

uhm, widziałem już gdzies ten błąd.. spróbuj odemergować stare kde i kompiluj jeszcze raz.. bywały chyba takie programy z PLD kiedyś..

----------

## no4b

No i przekompilowalem i NIC to nie dalo...

Jak czegos na angielskojezycznym forum, albo tu nie wymysla, to cos mi mowi, ze gentoo wyleci... bez kde sie nie obejde, za bardzo je lubie. ;/

----------

## OBenY

Sorka za mojego poprzedniego posta, pomylilem zakladki w mozilli i odpisalem nie w tym watku co chcialem. Niech jakis mod usunie ow post  :Smile: 

Swoja droga No4b, czy Ty czasem nie jestes jednym z forumowiczow Linuxweb ? :Razz: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Swoja droga No4b, czy Ty czasem nie jestes jednym z forumowiczow Linuxweb ?

 

Jestem, jestem. I *napewno* wiesz ktorym  :Twisted Evil: 

A wracajac do problemu, juz mnie powoli szlag trafia, widac nadzieji na pomoc nie ma ;(

----------

## zytek

no4b: 3.2.1 działa bez problemów, więc po co od razu Gentoo wywalać ..

----------

## no4b

Najbardziej denerwuje mnie, ze blad jest tylko u mnie. Googlowalem, paru ludzi mialo taki problem, ale nikt nie dostal sposobu rozwiazania ;/

Caly sys mam z ~x86. Zainstaluje stare kde (meczac sie podajac do emerge sciezki do ebuildow), a przy uDpv world bede widzial nowe kde i nie zaktualizuje wygodnie przez uD world. Normalnie to nie jest rozwiazanie. Ja lubie jak wszystko dziala dobrze, nie chce protez.

Zglosze to na bugs.kde.org, tylko jak sobie przypomne ten powalony formularz z milionem pytan to mi sie odechciewa.

----------

## Nunatak

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Caly sys mam z ~x86. Zainstaluje stare kde (meczac sie podajac do emerge sciezki do ebuildow), a przy uDpv world bede widzial nowe kde i nie zaktualizuje wygodnie przez uD world. Normalnie to nie jest rozwiazanie. Ja lubie jak wszystko dziala dobrze, nie chce protez.
> 
> 

 

Jak sobie go zamaskuj

```
echo =kde-base/kde-3.2.2 >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

to niezobaczysz go nawet przy uDpv

Pozdro

----------

## raaf

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Caly sys mam z ~x86.

 

a po jaka cholere tym masz caly system na ~x86?  :Surprised:   :Confused:   nie ma co sie dziwic, ze masz problemy.  

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## zytek

Możesz też kde dodać do /etc/portage/package.keywords, ja mam parę pakietów z keyword ~x86 to Ty dobie daj kde x86 i będzie cacy  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Swoja droga No4b, czy Ty czasem nie jestes jednym z forumowiczow Linuxweb ? 
> 
> Jestem, jestem. I *napewno* wiesz ktorym 
> 
> A wracajac do problemu, juz mnie powoli szlag trafia, widac nadzieji na pomoc nie ma ;(

 

hmm troche offtopicowo.... ale strzelam  :Wink: 

no4b = abaddon  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

OT: tez tak mi sie wydaje  - No4b = Abaddon

Qrcze ten swiat jest maly, co ? :Razz: 

----------

## no4b

 *raaf wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   Caly sys mam z ~x86. 
> 
> a po jaka cholere tym masz caly system na ~x86?    nie ma co sie dziwic, ze masz problemy.  
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...

 

Od 3 miesiecy mam na ~x86 i to jest w zasadzie moj *pierwszy* problem.

 *Quote:*   

> OT: tez tak mi sie wydaje - No4b = Abaddon

 

Tak, tak. Abaddon bylo zajete.

----------

## r2dtu

A może kbuildsycoca pomoże?

Jeśli nie wywaliłbym qt i kde, wrócił do działających flag i skompilował ponownie...

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli nie wywaliłbym qt i kde, wrócił do działających flag i skompilował ponownie...

 

Wiec tak. KDE kompilowalem juz 3 razy:

-nowe flagi

-stare, na ktorych dzialalo 3.2.1

-nowe

Za kazdym razem efekt jest ten sam.

KDE wywalalem przed kompilacja. QT nie probowalem zmienic, ale to raczej problem z kdelibs (klauncher jest w kdelibs).

Wrzucilem na bugs.kde.org, dostalem tam cos takiego (sa tez moge odpowiedzi):

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80079

Pisza, ze to bledna instalacja/brak ustawienia zmiennych, lub zle ustawione. Zmienne wydaje mi sie mam ok, wiec napisalem do tworcy ebuila, skoro niby installation bug. 

Byc moze po przeczytaniu tego komus wpadnie jeszcze jakis pomysl (oczywiscie takie rzeczy jak ldconfig, env-update probowalem).

UPDATE:

Jak odpalam konquerora i chce wejsc na jakies www to dostaje komunikat: "Niewspierany protokul: http".

;/

----------

## cichy

[quote="no4b"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak odpalam konquerora i chce wejsc na jakies www to dostaje komunikat: "Niewspierany protokul: http".
> 
> ;/

 

Ja mialem kiedys taka sytuacje na kde3.0.x dwa razy. Za pierwszym razem wystarczylo przekompilowanie kdebase na mniej agresywnych flagach. Za drugim nic nie pomagalo: jak bym flag nie ustawial caly czas bylo to samo. Zreinstalowalem cale gentoo i poszlo na tych flagach (tych bardziej agresywnych). Przekompilowales kdebase? Moze pomoze...

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Przekompilowales kdebase? Moze pomoze...

 

Jak pisalem wczesnij: rekompilowalem 3 razy, na roznych flagach kdebase i kdelibs.

 *Quote:*   

> Zreinstalowalem cale gentoo i poszlo

 

Ehh, nie bardzo mam mozliwosc 2 dni system kompilowac ;/

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> A może kbuildsycoca pomoże?

 

Hm, tylko co mam z tym zrobic? Mana do tego nie ma, z helpa nic ciekawego nie wyczytalem.

----------

## r2dtu

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   A może kbuildsycoca pomoże? 
> 
> Hm, tylko co mam z tym zrobic? Mana do tego nie ma, z helpa nic ciekawego nie wyczytalem.

 

Wiem tylko, że miałem podobne problemy przy przejściu na kde 3.2.

Spróbuj jako root:

kbuildsycoca --noincremental

(a może nawet --global)

----------

## no4b

@r2dtu niestety nie poomglo ;/

----------

## r2dtu

A w ~/.xsession-errors coś ciekawego sie pojawia? A w logach X, kdm?

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> A w ~/.xsession-errors coś ciekawego sie pojawia?

 

Nic.

Wynik startx > KDE_ERROR_LOGFILE 2>&1:

http://www.iii-lo.tarnow.pl/~abaddon/KDE_ERROR_LOGFILE

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=80079

Caly czas koles twierdzi, ze to blad instalacji. Zastosowalem wszystkie jego wskazowki, ale rzadna nie rozwiazala problemu. Dzis rano poleglem i poddalem sie. Zainstalowalem gentoo z stage3... Za chwile poleci aktualizacja podstawowego susyemu do ~x86, a pojutrze (moze dzis w nocy, ale pewnie pojutrze) zainstaluje kde.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *no4b wrote:*   

> @r2dtu niestety nie poomglo ;/

 

Mam 3.2.2, nie mam problemu, polecam dać default w bios.

Bądź na raz obniżyć prędkość na magistrali.

Później włącz i jak będzie dobrze to pewnie zapomniałeś, że wyłączyłeś w bios acpi ;-D

Miałem tak kiedyś...

----------

## no4b

Default nic nie dalo. Wiec zaczolem sobie grzebac w biosie. Jedyna opcja jaka znalazlem z nazwa zawierajaca acpi to ACPI suspend type. W biose mam apm na enabled.

W jadrze linuxa mam wylaczone acpi (od zawsze, a kde dzialalo, wiec to chyba nie ma znaczenia, ale na wszelki wypadek pisze o tym).

Przeinstalowalem przez noc gentoo, problem nie minol, wiec tron kolkowskiego damiana moze byc jaknajbardziej trafny. 

Czekam jeszcze na jakies wskazowki.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Czekam jeszcze na jakies wskazowki.

 

Wiesz, zrób tak żeby mieć w BIOS włączone ACPI, w ogóle co masz za płytę główną?

Kolejna rzecz to jajo - pokarz konfiga.

Jak włączasz w jaju ACPI, a masz jakąś nową płytę z ACPI a korzystasz z APM, gdzie w BIOS masz go włączonego zamiast ACPI, a w jaju masz ACPI to może to być problem i się segv aplikacje KDE.

P.S. Szybki sprzęt jak się zmieliło w nocy wszystko; pewnie miałeś stage2 zarchiwizowany.

PP.S. Kwestia segv przy starcie KDE to też może być problem nieodpowiedniego USE, bądź jak masz arch, a kompilujesz paczki z ~x86 to sama wina niestabilnych pakietów.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Jak włączasz w jaju ACPI, a masz jakąś nową płytę z ACPI a korzystasz z APM

 

Nie nowa, 3 letnia. ABIT, potrzebny dokladny model?

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Szybki sprzęt jak się zmieliło w nocy wszystko; pewnie miałeś stage2 zarchiwizowany.

 

Duron 800mhz, uzywam distcc, silne kompy pomagaja kompilowac  :Wink:  (a z kde kompilowalem tylko kdelibs i kdebase) btw. kompilacja bez distcc tez nie rozwiazuje bledu..

 *Quote:*   

> PP.S. Kwestia segv przy starcie KDE to też może być problem nieodpowiedniego USE

 

USE="qt kde X mmx 3dnow nls alsa apache2 maildir sasl -gpm -encode -gtk -gtk2 -gnome -doc -ipv6 -java -cups" 

 *Quote:*   

> bądź jak masz arch, a kompilujesz paczki z ~x86 to sama wina niestabilnych pakietów.

 

Okej, mam sys ~x86, ale *tylko* mi nie dziala z tego co widze, wiec to raczej problem gdzies u mnie, a nie samego kde, czy ebuilda.

 *Quote:*   

> Kolejna rzecz to jajo - pokarz konfiga.

 

http://www.iii-lo.tarnow.pl/~abaddon/config

----------

## r2dtu

 *no4b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wynik startx > KDE_ERROR_LOGFILE 2>&1:
> 
> http://www.iii-lo.tarnow.pl/~abaddon/KDE_ERROR_LOGFILE
> ...

 

Troche tam problemów widać!

1. Popraw /tmp/.ICE-unix (zobacz  tu)

2. pewnie sprawdzałeś ale...działa jako root?

3. skoro to być może sprzęt - polecam memtest86

4. jak wygladają logi po przebudowie?

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Nie nowa, 3 letnia. ABIT, potrzebny dokladny model?

 

Polecam zostawić standardowe ustawienia dla BIOS + włączony ACPI APIC, IO_APIC + jakaś tam kosmetyka...

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Duron 800mhz, uzywam distcc, silne kompy pomagaja kompilowac  (a z kde kompilowalem tylko kdelibs i kdebase) btw. kompilacja bez distcc tez nie rozwiazuje bledu..

 

No to mamy sprawce aplikacja która się segv nie wchodzi w skład kde{libs|base} - przekompiluj paczkę gdzie ona się znajduje.

Ale to prowizorka.

 *no4b wrote:*   

> USE="qt kde X mmx 3dnow nls alsa apache2 maildir sasl -gpm -encode -gtk -gtk2 -gnome -doc -ipv6 -java -cups"

 

To Ty w ogóle nie uzywasz terminala tekstowego  :Very Happy: 

java, gtk, wiesz użyj `ufed` do ustawienia flag.

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Okej, mam sys ~x86, ale *tylko* mi nie dziala z tego co widze, wiec to raczej problem gdzies u mnie, a nie samego kde, czy ebuilda.

 

Problem dziwacznej instalacji z kompilacją wybiórczą pakietów.

 *no4b wrote:*   

> http://www.iii-lo.tarnow.pl/~abaddon/config

 

Na to spojrzę później...

A teraz rada instalacyjna:

1. Ściągnij sobie "stage1-x86-20040218.tar.bz2" i wsadz to do /mnt/gentoo/.

2. mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/gentoo/proc/

3.                                                                                                              exec env -i PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin TERM=$TERM HOME=/root /bin/chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash -l  (możesz to do pliku wsadzić i sopie odpalić z /mnt/gentoo/chroot.sh.

4. cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/ ; cd /mnt/gentoo/ ; env-update ; source /etc/profile

5. Ustawiasz /etc/make.conf:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"                                                                                          

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE=""

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                                                                                                               

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" 

6. emerge sync ; sleep 3 ; emerge sync

7. cd /usr/portage/scripts/ ; ./bootstrap.sh -f (jak 2.6, to dodaj nptl do USE), później sam bootstrap i niech się kompiluje.

8. emerge -vp system i widać, że flagi są nie takie jak byś chciał, zatem:

a.) dodajesz za pomocą ufed-a USE

b.) olewasz i tak bedziesz rekompilował całość po tym jak odpalisz natywnie (w wypadku nptl przekompilować trzeba i tak glibc no i ustawić sobie /etc/portage/package.keywords na coś ala:

sys-libs/zlib ~x86                                                                                                           

sys-kernel/linux-headers -*                                                                                                  

sys-devel/gcc ~x86                                                                                                           

x11-base/xfree ~x86                                                                                                          

#x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86                                                                                                      

sys-libs/glibc ~x86                                                                                                          

sys-devel/binutils ~x86                                                                                                      

sys-devel/automake ~x86

żeby się nagłówki zmieliły itp...

9. robisz te wszystkie reiserfsprogs, hotplugi i syslog-ng, vixie-cron itp.., konfigurujesz rc i conf.d, jądro, lilo, itp... (lilo polecam z r1 ponieważ device-mapper, którego możesz nie mieć w obecnym /dev/ jest wymagany dla r2 {później upgradujesz do r2 no ale w jaju trzeba odpowiednio w lvmie i raidzie zaznaczyc DM})

10. odpalasz lilo z chroot-a i wsio system gotowy do podniesienia.

11. Wsadzasz jakieś slax czy inne livecd, montujesz filesystema w jakiś katalog i przerzucasz obecny / do jakiesgoś /dupa, a /mnt/gentoo/* do / i włala.

12. Odpalasz juz natywnie przekompilowujesz jądro, odpalasz z niego juz z lilo r2 i device-mapperem, emerge -e world na nowym USE! (wczesniej emerge sync).

Dochodzi do tego, że masz system zrobiony i jest to tak jak sam zaplanujesz.

Sam tak instalowałem Gentoo kilka razy i nie miałem problemów z kompilacją i działaniem pakietów (chyba że jakieś debilne flagi na kilkanaście zmiennych bez debuging ustawiałem, co jest kretynizmem).

Później jak już przemielisz system to emerge lprng apsfilterek i inne potrzebne, dodam że ja przez kde kompiluje doxygena i htdiga, co też ma znaczenie ponad to kluczowe jest tu sam o USE, które w twoim przypadku może być błędne, dlatego zasugeruję swoje:

#USE="3dnow aac aalib accessibility acpi apache1 artswrappersuid audiofile \                                                 

#     bonobo cdr cscope curl djbfft esd evo faad fbcon ffmpeg fftw flac \                                                    

#     freetype gd gimpprint glade gmp gnutls gsl gstreamer gtkhtml hbci icq \                                                

#     imagemagick jabber java javascript justify kadu-modules kadu-voice \                                                   

#     lcms libsamplerate lua mbox mmx mozcalendar mozilla mozsvg mpeg4 nntp \                                                

#     pcre plotutils radeon samba scanner sox speedo speex sse svg t1lib \                                                   

#     tcltk tetex theora tiff tlen type1 unicode usb vim-with-x wmf \                                                        

#     wsconvert wxwindows Xaw3d xface xine xvid -apm -cups"

dodać można _milter_ jak ktoś sendmaila z antywirami/spamami używa.

To tyle, po takim zabiegu powinno działać kde, aha (bindings kdesdk i doc nie są składową kde, także będzie trzeba ręcznie dodać, kdevelop i inne też - no ale to nie problem).

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Polecam zostawić standardowe ustawienia dla BIOS + włączony ACPI APIC, IO_APIC + jakaś tam kosmetyka...

 

Ok, tylko ja napisalem, ze nie widze zadnego ACPI support zeby dac na enable. Mam w biosie jedna opcje z acpi w nazwie, ale o tym wczesniej pisalem.

 *Quote:*   

> No to mamy sprawce aplikacja która się segv nie wchodzi w skład kde{libs|base} - przekompiluj paczkę gdzie ona się znajduje. 
> 
> Ale to prowizorka.

 ]

Nie bardzo rozumiem. O jaki pakiet chodzi? klauncher jest w kdelibs, kdesktop w kdebase.

 *Quote:*   

> To Ty w ogóle nie uzywasz terminala tekstowego

 

Uzywam, konsole  :Wink:  100% czasu w kde odpalone  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> java, gtk, wiesz użyj `ufed` do ustawienia flag.

 

Mi takie USE odpowiada, dla mc i paru innych wylaczam suport dla X, w /etc/portage.

 *Quote:*   

> Problem dziwacznej instalacji z kompilacją wybiórczą pakietów.

 

Jakiej dziwacznej? Tak instalowalem jak kaze dokumentacja.

 *Quote:*   

> A teraz rada instalacyjna: 
> 
> 1. Ściągnij sobie "stage1-x86-20040218.tar.bz2" i wsadz to do /mnt/gentoo/. 
> 
> 2. mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/gentoo/proc/ 
> ...

 

Nie no, nie bede poraz 3 kompilowac od 0. Nie mam mozliwosci juz po prostu. Instalowalem zgodnie z tym co pisza na gentoo.pl wiec raczej nie zrobilem bledu. Pozatym pierwsza instalacja byla prawidlowa i siedzialem na niej 3 (wiecej?) miesiace bez zadnych problemow, az pojawil sie syf z kde...

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *no4b wrote:*   http://www.iii-lo.tarnow.pl/~abaddon/config 
> 
> Na to spojrzę później...
> ...

 

Powiedz do jakiego dokładnie jądra używasz tego configa.

Przejrzałem go i widzę wiele dziwactw. Domniemam, że to jakieś gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.x).

----------

## no4b

Tak, gentoo-dev-sources. 

Przy czym vanilowe 2.6.5 (+bootsplash +lufs) skonugurowane mialem prawie identycznie.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Tak, gentoo-dev-sources. 
> 
> Przy czym vanilowe 2.6.5 (+bootsplash +lufs) skonugurowane mialem prawie identycznie.

 

Przerobię na gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 i dam znać gdzie wsadzę konfiga.

P.S. Ale to forum jest do bani technologicznie, nawet plików nie mogę załączyć ;-(

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Tak, gentoo-dev-sources. 
> 
> Przy czym vanilowe 2.6.5 (+bootsplash +lufs) skonugurowane mialem prawie identycznie.

 

Nie chciałbym się źle wyrażać dlatego powiem, że owy konfig jest w 90% (tak na oko) do bani.

Daj mi swoje dmesg i lspci na maila [1] to ustawię Ci to jajo jeszcze lepiej. Brakuje mi kilka informacji odnośnie Twojego sprzętu zew. i wew., tj:

- nie masz drukarki na usb/parport

- nie masz skanera na usb/scsi

- jaki masz chipset?

- jaka masz k. grafiki?

lilo to Ty sobie -r2 z device-mapperem skompilujesz pozniej po odpaleniu jaja... i w ogole to hotpluga emergnij!

A apm w jaju bez, a z reszta dam Ci diffa na konfig to zobaczysz sam.

Tak czy inaczej po tych zabiegach będzie działać lepiej.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Nie chciałbym się źle wyrażać dlatego powiem, że owy konfig jest w 90% (tak na oko) do bani.

 

Poprosze o uzasadnienie. Od 2.6.0-test1 bardzo podobnie konfiguruje i dziala dobrze.

 *Quote:*   

> Daj mi swoje dmesg i lspci na maila [1] to ustawię Ci to jajo jeszcze lepiej.

 

Poradze sobie, napisz co jest zlego.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *no4b wrote:*   

> (...) Poradze sobie, napisz co jest zlego.

 

Odpowiedz na pytanie to dostaniesz poprawionego konfiga, klepać mi się tyle nie chce żeby odpowiedzieć na Twoje.

----------

## fallow

ja tam nie widze zadnych dziwact w tym .configu, co tam jest dziwnego ? 

w ogole to co ma konfiguracja dzialajacago kernela do nie odpalania sie kde ? w opisie intalalacji kde nie ma wzmianek o tym ze trzeba posiadac taka o taka konfiguracje kernela aby kde dzialalo/odpalalo sie . 

ja tez mam duzo "niestabilnych" pakietow , pewnie twoim zdaniem bardzo dziwne flagi c i u , .config i kde 3.2.2 dziala ,  byly problemy tylko kiedy kdelibs bylo kompilowane na gcc 3.4.0 -  na 3.3.3 zadnych 

ps. jak CI sie nie chce klepac to po co w ogole cos pisac na forum

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ja tam nie widze zadnych dziwact w tym .configu, co tam jest dziwnego ? 
> 
> w ogole to co ma konfiguracja dzialajacago kernela do nie odpalania sie kde ? w opisie intalalacji kde nie ma wzmianek o tym ze trzeba posiadac taka o taka konfiguracje kernela aby kde dzialalo/odpalalo sie . 
> 
> 

 

*ROTFL*

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ja tez mam duzo "niestabilnych" pakietow , pewnie twoim zdaniem bardzo dziwne flagi c i u , .config i kde 3.2.2 dziala ,  byly problemy tylko kiedy kdelibs bylo kompilowane na gcc 3.4.0 -  na 3.3.3 zadnych

 

Nie wiem jaki masz konfig do jaja ale wnioskując po pierwszym _quote_ jest tak samo przykry jak ten moderatora.

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ps. jak CI sie nie chce klepac to po co w ogole cos pisac na forum

 

Nie chce mi się rozpisywać, prościej jest załączyć configa.

Z resztą, to nie ja mam problem tylko on - heh...

----------

## fallow

 *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wiem jaki masz konfig do jaja ale wnioskując po pierwszym _quote_ jest tak samo przykry jak ten moderatora.
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

przykry to jestes Ty  ton twoich wypowiedzi razem z twoim avatarem jest przykry. Chyba zbyt wiele rzeczy/ludzi uwazasz za dziwne / przykre , moze to Ty sam jestes po prostu dziwny 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Nie wiem jaki masz konfig do jaja ale wnioskując po pierwszym _quote_ jest tak samo przykry jak ten moderatora.

 

Potrafisz powiedziec, co jest w nim zlego? Nie rotfluj tylko napisz, niech sie kazdy dowie.

----------

## cichy

->damian_kolkowski:

Przylaczam sie do pytania kolegow. Co jest zlego w konfigu no4b, ze moze to wplywac na poprawnosc dzialania kde? Bo ja jakos jeszcze nigdy nie slyszalem, zeby zly konfig jadra mial wplyw tylko na kde(tym bardziej ze no4b twierdzil,ze te samo jadro nie sprawialo problemow z wczesniejszymi kde; poza tym nie chodzi w pelni tylko kde, nie zauwazylem, zeby no4b uskarzal sie, ze sypie sie cos jeszcze). Tylko prosze bez rotfl-i, wiazanek czy obrazania inteligencji ludzi na tym forum; w koncu kazdy konfiguruje jadro wedlug wlasnego uznania. Prosze o same konkrety: cytaty z manuali, odnosniki do stron, gdzie Pan to widzial, itd.

----------

## OBenY

Sorki Damian, ale szkoda mi Ciebie z tych to wzgledow, ze bedac cieniasem, gosciem ktory jedynie w gebie jest silny, posiadajacym niewielka (jesli w ogole jakakolwiek) wiedze - obrazasz ludzi, ktorzy sa kompetentni i raczej zaradni, a fakt ze zdazylo im sie napotkac niepowtarzalny (dla innych) problem w Twoim (chorym, przykrym, dziwnym) mniemaniu robi z nich cieniasow i tylko mozna sie z nich nasmiewac. Gosciu na jakim swiecie Ty zyjesz ? Zawsze jak czytam Twoje wypowiedzi, to sie we mnie krew gotuje, zachowujesz sie jakbys byl jakims nadczlowiekiem, znawca wszystkiego - nic bardziej mylnego jestes tak samo cienki jak malo konstruktywne i ublizajace uwagi dajesz ludziom. Sorka, ze powiedzialem to dosadnie, ale jestem na 100% pewien, ze moja opinie na Twoj temat podziela czesc uczestnikow tego forum, tylko sa na tyle taktowni, niewrazliwi na kretynizm, oblude i przechwalki, ze Cie ignoruja, ale chetnie by Ci wyjawili co o Tobie sadza.

Moja rada na przyszlosc - jak nic ciekawego nie masz do powiedzienia, to lepiej sie ZAMKNIJ i NIC NIE PISZ, zamiast dawania rad w stylu: "ROTFL", "Twoj konfig jest do bani", "Ja sie lepiej znam". Mam nadzieje, ze rozumiesz co napisalem, nie chcialem byc niemily, jedyne co chcialem osiagnac, to Cie nieco dostosowac - facet wrzuc na luz, na prawde Twoje wypowiedzi sa irytujace do granic mozliwosci i przepelnione glupota, ktorej tylko mozna wspolczuc. Kazdy wie, ze zwyzywac kogos jest o wiele prosciej niz mu w jakikolwiek sposob pomoc, Ty zas jak jestes takim _GURU_ i szkoda Ci czasu dla nas "leszczy" nic nie umiejacych (w Twoim juz wspominym, wykreconym mniemaniu), to sobie odpusc i zamiast odwiedzac to forum to rob, to co jest tam takie pilne dla Ciebie.

Sorka wszystkich czytajacych ten watek za OT.

----------

## ai

ej czy wy nie widzicie ze 1/2 postow w tym topicu nie jest na temat. Kurwa nie robcie bydla. no4b od tego tu jestes zeby kasowac posty i zamykac topici (moze to troche brutalnie powiedziene - ale chyba mam racje no nie;]). Nie wam osadzac czy ktos jest geniuszem czy debilem. Jesli Damian twierdzi ze kernel jest do bani (mogles to ujac troche lepiej) to niech zrobi mu to jajko i wtedy sobie zdiffujemy tego konfiga i tyle.

Ej no ja pierdole, nie odstawiajcie tu kitu.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

[quote="fallow"] *kolkowski_damian wrote:*   

> przykry to jestes Ty  ton twoich wypowiedzi razem z twoim avatarem jest przykry. Chyba zbyt wiele rzeczy/ludzi uwazasz za dziwne / przykre , moze to Ty sam jestes po prostu dziwny pozdro 

 

ROTFL

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Potrafisz powiedziec, co jest w nim zlego? Nie rotfluj tylko napisz, niech sie kazdy dowie.

 

Tak potrafię ale nie mam ochoty uświadamiać Cię.

Przerobiłbym Ci konfiga, tak jak obiecałem. Wystarczy odpowiedzieć na moje pytania.

W końcu to Ty masz problem.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Przylaczam sie do pytania kolegow. Co jest zlego w konfigu no4b, ze moze to wplywac na poprawnosc dzialania kde?

 

Wiele rzeczy, nie chce mi się rozpisyać.

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Bo ja jakos jeszcze nigdy nie slyszalem, zeby zly konfig jadra mial wplyw tylko na kde(tym bardziej ze no4b twierdzil,ze te samo jadro nie sprawialo problemow z wczesniejszymi kde; poza tym nie chodzi w pelni tylko kde, nie zauwazylem, zeby no4b uskarzal sie, ze sypie sie cos jeszcze).

 

W związku z tym, współczuję niskiego poziomu wiedzy.

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Tylko prosze bez rotfl-i, wiazanek czy obrazania inteligencji ludzi na tym forum; w koncu kazdy konfiguruje jadro wedlug wlasnego uznania. Prosze o same konkrety: cytaty z manuali, odnosniki do stron, gdzie Pan to widzial, itd.

 

ROTFL. Jak już napisałem nie mam ochoty dokształcać ludzi. Służe tylko pomocą "namacalną" w postaci gotowego konfiga - więcej mi się nie chce.

----------

## kolkowski_damian

 *ai wrote:*   

> (...) Jesli Damian twierdzi ze kernel jest do bani (mogles to ujac troche lepiej) to niech zrobi mu to jajko i wtedy sobie zdiffujemy tego konfiga i tyle. (...)

 

Zrobiłbym konfiga, w końcu obiecałem.

Jednak moderator się upiera i nie chce dać sobie pomóc. (nie odpowiedział na moje pytania odnośnie sprzętu).

P.S. Jasne, że mogłem ująć inaczej. Np.: głupio dobrane opcje.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Np.: głupio dobrane opcje.

 

Bardzo prosze o konkrety. 

Jedynie co moge sobie zarzucic, to pare niepotrzebnych opcji, w najnowszym moim konfigu jest prawie 400 kb bzImage mniej, ale to nie ma napewno wplywu na prace kde. A dlaczego? Bo na *identycznie* skonfigurowanym jajku kde dziala na debianie i arch linux.

----------

## C1REX

Ja proponuję mały test: 

Odpalić inną dystrybucję z nowym i działającym kde (może być Live), zachrootować się i sprawdzić, czy na innym jajku też występuje ten błąd.

----------

